# China warns WTO its cheap exports will soon be harder to resist



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

> Normally such claims are based on a comparison with domestic prices in the exporting country.
> 
> But the terms of China's membership stated that -- because it was not a "market economy" -- other countries did not need to use China's domestic prices to justify their accusations of Chinese dumping, but could use other arguments.
> 
> ...


so anyone have any idea what this will do to the tariffs currently on Honey. In the last AHPA magazine one of columns stated that other organizations ( I remember sue bee being one), would not participate in pursuing the tariffs further and that AHPA was going it alone.

http://www.businessinsider.com/r-ch...exports-will-soon-be-harder-to-resist-2015-11


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

are honey brokers answering the phones and giving prices for N American honey?

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ices-and-market-outlook&p=1333438#post1333438


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Tariffs Have nothing to do with the calculations on domestic pricing calculations. That is a dollar for dollar based exchange in pricing. and should have no impact on tariffs or importation restrictions


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Tenbears said:


> Tariffs Have nothing to do with the calculations on domestic pricing calculations. That is a dollar for dollar based exchange in pricing. and should have no impact on tariffs or importation restrictions


I don't understand. please clarify.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

clyderoad said:


> are honey brokers answering the phones and giving prices for N American honey?
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ices-and-market-outlook&p=1333438#post1333438



Its been tough, most of the summer total disintrest, prices have dropped but they are buying again.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

the way I read the above article, the dumping tariffs that the US has in place to stop the dumping, would have to be redone or go away when China has been a member of WTO for
15 years which happens in 2016. So at that time the price of Chinese honey would drop significantly(no more tariff), and if the Dollar is still up against foreign currencies, packers would have a field day, and producers would have to bite the bullet. If I believed in conspiracy theories, I would think the fact that you can't use antibiotics in honey in the usa starting in 2016, will give the govt something to test for to reject all the honey that is being imported that is contaminated.:kn:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Scary stuff!

Sooo pleased bee products cannot be imported to my country, although powerful interests are trying to change that.


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

The problem is not just the price, but what it is. Other products disguised as honey and represented as honey. An example is rice syrup, very cheap blended with some honey then sold as pure honey, ie. adulteration.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

If the gates get opened to unlimited Chinese honey people are going to find out about the disappearing bee in a whole new way.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> If the gates get opened to unlimited Chinese honey people are going to find out about the disappearing bee in a whole new way.


Pollination prices would sky rocket, and wouldn't have to worry about honey....... on second thought I don't worry about honey now.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

jim lyon said:


> If the gates get opened to unlimited Chinese honey people are going to find out about the disappearing bee in a whole new way.


that would be my take on it.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Pollination prices would sky rocket, and wouldn't have to worry about honey....... on second thought I don't worry about honey now.


I would think it would go the other way, if there is no money in honey, wouldn't all the commercial guys that stopped pollinating to get the higher honey price, go back to pollinating?:waiting:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Mike, in the short term I would tend to agree. However in the longer term less total income available would surely result in fewer beekeepers and fewer hives just as higher honey and pollination prices were undoubtedly a factor in the recent increase in hives nationwide. The profit motive is the surest way to get beekeepers to expand.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

jim lyon said:


> . The profit motive is the surest way to get beekeepers to expand.


Yes, and the fastest way to get them to bail if there isn't. Jim, it might take 2-3 years for this to work its way through the system but guys would bail if the low price honey returns. Heck how are they going to pay for those fancy trucks.  Pollination would slowly start to go up, beekeepers would be bailing out of every knot hole. Some keepers are failing now with great prices, take 25% off the top and see what happens, Elastic curve comes to mind.


----------

